# Rob Fisher - Happy Birthday



## Petrus (12/9/16)

Today is the birthday of one of the legends of ecigssa. Congratulations with your birthday Oom Rob. I hope you have a great day with your family. Thanks for your input and contribution for this wonderful vaping family. Enjoy your day and you may spoil yourself with some ribs and EXTRA CHIPS.

Petrus

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (12/9/16)

Happy birthday @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/9/16)

To our dear skipper @Rob Fisher 

Happy birthday Rob. Wishing you a fabulous day and a wonderful year ahead

Thank you for all you have done for the forum, our events and its members. Our forum wouldnt be half of what it is without your many hours of tireless effort, generous help and enthusiasm. A big salute to you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (12/9/16)

Happy birthday oom Rob.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (12/9/16)

Happy happy uncle Rob
May you have an epic day
Vape on!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (12/9/16)

Know you will have a superb day like always. HB/day and hope your vapemail arrives.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (12/9/16)

Congratz @Rob Fisher 


Hope you have many more. Enjoy the day and don't vape too little now!

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (12/9/16)

I don't know but I've been told, 
Someone here is getting old... 

Dont you worry, don't you fear
It only happens once a year ! 

Happy Birthday @Rob Fisher !!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/9/16)

happy birthday oom @Rob Fisher ...wish u all the best and thx for everything that u do.@Petrus...thx for da thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (12/9/16)

Happy 30th uncle Rob

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (12/9/16)

Happiest of Birthdays to you @Rob Fisher ! Hope the ladies in your life (including Avril) spoil you rotten today!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Glytch (12/9/16)

Happy happy @Rob Fisher

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/9/16)

Cheers uncle @Rob Fisher 
Hope you have an amazing day and may the lord bless you with many more years to come.
Much love
Marcio aka C4D

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (12/9/16)

Happy birthday Rob!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (12/9/16)

Happy birthday @Rob Fisher, hope you have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (12/9/16)

Happy birthday oom @Rob Fisher! Hope you have a fantastic day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (12/9/16)

Happy Birthday @Rob Fisher 

 Thank you for everything you have done for the forum, may your day be full of birthday vapemail, sunshine and plenty smiles, enjoy your day.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/9/16)

Happy birthday Rob. Hope you have a lekka one!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (12/9/16)

Happy Happy Oom

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (12/9/16)

Happy Birthday @Rob Fisher 

Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stephen (12/9/16)

Happy birthday Rob..... Hope you have a fantastic year and never lose your enthusiasm for the local vape scene, as it benefits all of us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/9/16)

Thank you all... just having an awesome forum with tons of happy vapers is present enough!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## zadiac (12/9/16)

Happy Birthday Uncle @Rob Fisher!!! 

Hope you have an awesome day and lots of vape presents

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jpq (12/9/16)

OOM ROB

Lekker Verjaar!!!

I hope its a cloud filled day and you are being spoilt rotten

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (12/9/16)

Happy Birthday @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (12/9/16)

Madison sends birthday wishes your way Vegas style Rob..... 




.....and so do I brother.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Forfcuksakes (12/9/16)

Happy Birthday @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (12/9/16)

Happy birthday @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (12/9/16)

Happy happy @Rob Fisher - here's to many, many more!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/9/16)

Spydro said:


> Madison sends birthday wishes your way Vegas style Rob.....



Thanks Larry... She wants me!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/9/16)

Happy New Year!!!! Whoop!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tahir_Kai (12/9/16)

Happy birthday sir @Rob Fisher hope it is a pleasant day

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (12/9/16)

Many happy returns, @Rob Fisher, wishing you a fantastic day and a great year ahead!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jan (12/9/16)

Happy b day: Go and have some spare ribs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mari (12/9/16)

Good morning Mr. Rob Fisher,
Today is a very special day for you.
We here at E-Cig Inn (@BigB @Jessica and Myself) just want to wish you a very happy birthday may this year be full of wonderful surprises and laughter may the only tears you shed is from laughing too much...

Have a blessed day and may you be spoiled rotten

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen (12/9/16)

Happy Happy Birthday Uncle @Rob Fisher 
Have a wonderful day and all the best for the year ahead.

P.S. Legends are all born in September

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (12/9/16)

Have a good one Skipper and may the year ahead be the best ever.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (12/9/16)

Happy Birthday Uncle @Rob Fisher have a fantastic Reo-XXX-sunny day!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/9/16)

Made you a picture @Rob Fisher. 

Not easy for me to draw a porcupine. Hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Akash (12/9/16)

Happy Birthday Oom @Rob Fisher 

Hope you have a wonderful and blessed day. Thanks for the great work you do for our community

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silent Echo (12/9/16)

Hope you have a great day Rob!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (12/9/16)

Happy Bday Rob! I hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (12/9/16)

Happy Birthday Skipper. Now go out there and enjoy it

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Boktiet (12/9/16)

Happy BDAY uncle @Rob Fisher.
Hope you have a great year ahead!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_r (12/9/16)

Happy Birthday to the king of Vape Mail and the Reo representative for South Africa! Have a great day @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (12/9/16)

Great stuff Dr. Rob, hope you have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (12/9/16)

Happy Birthday @Rob Fisher. I will have one or two for you later. Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (12/9/16)

Happy happy Rob! Hope its a good one and that you enjoy the day with your family and friends! 



Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## moolies86 (12/9/16)

Happy birthday oom @Rob Fisher,hope it's a awesome day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (12/9/16)

Happy birthday! Hope its a great day!


----------



## JsPLAYn (12/9/16)

Happy birthday   

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (12/9/16)

To the legend!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ChadB (12/9/16)

Happy birthday Rob! Hope you're having a fantastic day

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Angie (12/9/16)

Happy Birthday @Rob Fisher wishing you many many more!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ashley A (12/9/16)

Happy birthday @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (12/9/16)

Hi there Rob. Wishing you a happy birthday, and many more. I personally enjoy your presence on this awesome forum.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (12/9/16)

Happy Birthday (_or is it at this stage condolences?_) @Rob Fisher HAPPY BIRTHDAY soldier!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick (12/9/16)

Happy birthday mr @Rob Fisher. Hope you had a good day, and many more!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (12/9/16)

Hope you had a fantastic day my friend.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (12/9/16)

Happy birthday Rob! Hope you're having an excellent day!



If Duran Duran vaped I'm sure the song would have been called REO

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH (12/9/16)

Just to wish you a very Happy Birthday and many more to follow. 
Dave

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

